# Cherry red or amano shrimp at lower pH



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

Would you expect shrimp to die at a pH of 5.5-6.0, even tho the GH was 10-11. Are carbonates necessary for shrimp? I would hopefully like the cherry shrimp to breed


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

I just read that at pH below 6 freshwater shrimp cannot survive, anyone find this to be true?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

im sure shrimp could live in pH between 5.5-6 if they are acclimated well. they like it better at around 6.5 though. kH and gH does need to be within a certain range but breeding cherries is fairly easy. i've seen cherries breed in a plastic 1 liter box in a lfs before. breeding CRS and tiger shrimp is a totaly differnt story.


----------

